
Top 8 Tips on How to Win an Industry Award - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/top-8-tips-on-how-to-win-a-industry-award
======
petercooper
This piece brought up a latent "back of the mind" thought I've been having for
years.

How _do_ the people you see trumpeted by papers (and now Web sites) as the
next big thing, the "hot 40 under 30", or such, get "found"? I know a lot of
_modest_ high achievers who never get picked up by these things but I see the
same old faces getting press and awards, whether it's at a local or
international level. Are they really playing the PR game and approaching the
press to get these accolades and column inches in the same way a company might
run its PR?

~~~
gojomo
Media and award-giving groups lazily crib from each other; this is one factor
feeding the 'Matthew Effect' in notability:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_effect>

